# Blogs



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi! I haven’t posted in a while, because my twins have been keeping me busy 😂

But I’ve recently started blogging and I’ve written a lot about my ivf journey and having twins, so I thought it might be of interest to some of you. I’d also love to read other related blogs, if anyone has one?

Mine is www.beccablogsitout.com 😊


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi! 
Had a quick read through but tbh I don't feel brave enough to follow a parenting blog as I am still figthing to get my own, plus I'll probably not empathize much. I have a blog too, the link is in my profile, but I still talk about TWW, dealing with hormones and treatments, etc.


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

I completely understand. Thank you for having a look anyway! I hope you win your fight soon xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I do not run mine, but I often read: https://www.twinmummyanddaddy.com/ad-finding-fertility-support-online/ and https://www.diydaddyblog.com/ad-finding-answers-for-your-infertility-problems/


----------

